# Taming of the shrew



## coastalconn (Apr 13, 2014)

Well maybe it's a mole?  I don't know, but that this Juvenile Red Tailed Hawk sure seemed to like them.  He grabbed two (out of three tries) and kept flying back and landing really close to me.  No baiting involved and this was a wild hawk! comments welcome..  If you want more gore, I put them all in a set..  https://www.flickr.com/photos/coastalconn/sets/72157643897010493/

1 - missed focus a touch, but still liked it..


Juvenile Red Tail Hawk Vs Mole flight by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

2 Shrew heart sashimi.  I wondering if it was still beating?


Juvenile Red Tail Hawk Vs Mole 1 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

3- Shrew ID?  I had so much time I decided to focus on the rodent for a few frames..


Juvenile Red Tail Hawk Vs Mole 2 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr

4 - liftoff..


Juvenile Red Tail Hawk Vs Mole 3 by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice set. Is the first one a crop or did it get to close to get a full wing spread?


----------



## Braineack (Apr 13, 2014)

Flickr is such a joke.  Do their development team not test their code?


nice pics!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice. VERY close-up stuff!!! Makes me never want to eat mole again...


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 13, 2014)

Exceptional as always.. Damn those eyes in #2 are something else!


----------



## BillM (Apr 13, 2014)

I wish I could "miss" focus so well LOL

Are you invisible or something, how do you get so close  ????


----------



## baturn (Apr 13, 2014)

I like these all so well that I'm not going to try picking a favorite.
Alright, if you insist---#4    nooooo #2   see, I told you I couldn't do it.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


MSnowy said:


> Nice set. Is the first one a crop or did it get to close to get a full wing spread?


I actually clipped the wing on the left at the top of the frame.  I got a little spastic when the hawk took off.  I was ready too, I had taken off my 2x TC so I was shooting at 300mm.  I expected the Hawk to take off into the wind and instead it came straight at me...


----------

